# New yak on the way



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Just put some money on a new yak. Been looking all fall for a SOT to compliment my Ultimate and found exactly what I was looking for in the all new Jackson Cuda! The boat is brand new an is Jackson's big water brother to it's Coosa. The Ultimate seat spoiled me so the Jackson Elite seat is as close as you can get in comfort and much better than other SOT seats IMO. The boat is 14.3 ft and I got the rudder version. I also chose the Black Widow color option....they have some sweet colors and will do custom colors for a fee.
My Ultimate is for sale in the classifieds, I will still have the wife's ultimate propel to play with when i want to and she "suggested" I sell mine to finance the new one so....it is for sale.
Now the fun begins as I plan the rigging...


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

Congrats on the new kayak! I have seen the Black Widow and it is sweet. Please post some pics when you can.


----------



## LushLife (Mar 3, 2008)

congrats, bro - will look forward to pics of your modded cuda


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I purchased a Coosa last May and really enjoy it. It's not the fastest due to it's width (31") but stable and very fish-able. Even though I've had several dumpings. There are some great videos on the Jackson site as well as a promo on the Cuda. The Cuda's length should give you more speed in the water and they are very sharp in colors and well thought out. Look forward to some pics.


----------



## sharktooth (May 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of a fishing kayak. What made you choose this make and model?


----------



## BigJohn87 (Oct 1, 2010)

sharktooth said:


> I'm thinking of a fishing kayak. What made you choose this make and model?


At the OP: congrats 

Regarding the above quote. I got a fishing yak at Dicks from Future Beach and I love it. However, had I had a bit more money (purchased that boat in college) I might have gotten one with pedal drive so you can cast and move simultaneously. Also may have explored different brands like Hobie or Ocean Kayak even though I do love my Future Beach. Also, I love sit on top models. Know people that Swear by sit in boats too. I find that getting in and out and being stable in the boat is best done in a SOT. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

sharktooth said:


> I'm thinking of a fishing kayak. What made you choose this make and model?


A number of reasons I guess. I currently have one of the best fishing yaks made IMHO in the Native Watercraft Ultimate but I wanted a boat that was big/deep water friendly. I've decided I will be doing less deer hunting and instead spend more of the fall fishing. A Sit on Top that is self bailing is bit better tool for cold water use ie Lake Michigan etc.
I chose the Cuda for a few reasons. The seat is in the same class as the Ultimate, very comfortable for long days in the saddle. The Cuda has a well laid out cockpit with lots of dry storage within easy reach yet it still doesn't feel cramped. It has some nice rod storage features along the side of the boat and storage for tackle within easy reach. It also has hatches both front and rear and this helps in making rigging installs as it gives you access inside the yak for securing nuts etc. I plan to put navigation LED light strips on the front and the rear and the access will make it very easy. Eventually I'll add LED cockpit lights as well since I really enjoy fishing after dark.
There are a lot of good fishing yaks out there. Wilderness Systems, Native Watercraft, Ocean Kayak, Hobie all make a number of excellent boats. Some have more specific design intentions such as the Jackson Coosa, designed primarily for rivers or the Ocean Kayak Trident 15 designed for big water. Some are designed to stand up in easily like the Native Ultimate. Most shops will demo boats so visit a yak dealer and go play. You have to figure out how you plan to use it and the waters you fish and then you'll get an idea of which boat is best for you. It is difficult to find one boat that will excell in every environment so you have to find the compromise you're willing to live with.....or buy multiple boats!

"Shameless plug alert" my Ultimate is for sale in the classifieds here and there are pics in my albums.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Swamp -

Are you on a waiting list? I wasn't aware that the shops had the Cuda in stock.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

caseyj said:


> Swamp -
> 
> Are you on a waiting list? I wasn't aware that the shops had the Cuda in stock.


Kayak Corral has 2 in stock, a standard olive green and the Black Widow with rudder. I put money on the one with the rudder. I hope to pick it up end or March. Powers went out of business so Saline is the closest dealer to me. About a 150 miles away. Nice shop with nice owners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Ouch! I wasn't aware that Powers went out of business. I knew that they had ceased business in Montague but when I just tried their web site in Newaygo it had been disabled. That's where I purchased my Coosa. 

I think that there is a good market here in the Muskegon area but the only one that comes to mind is Dick's Sporting Goods. Sad to see the small guy get hurt by the large chains.


----------

